# chiste gráfico



## thosecars82

Hallo

Wie sagt man "chiste gráfico" auf deutsch?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Alemanita

Witzzeichnung.

In welchem Kontext?


----------



## thosecars82

Alemanita said:


> Witzzeichnung.
> 
> In welchem Kontext?


Im Kontext von Chistes gráficos, die man in Facebook, in Whatsapp oder in den Zeitungen sehen kann. Sie erzahlen durch Vignetten wie diejenige von den Comics etwas witziges. Manchmal kann man sogar in einer Sprechblase wenige Wörter lesen, die helfen, den Witz zu verstehen. Ist Ihre Übersetzung "Witzzeichnung" in diesem Kontext richtig?


----------



## Alemanita

Es gibt noch _Bildwitz_ und auf Neudeutsch _Cartoon_. Vielleicht ist _Witzzeichnung_ eher _Karikatur._
Was meinen die anderen Foristen?


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> Es gibt noch _Bildwitz_ und auf Neudeutsch _Cartoon_. Vielleicht ist _Witzzeichnung_ eher _Karikatur._


*
Als Synonym für "Witzzeichnung" findet man unter anderem auch:
Persiflage, Scherzdarstellung, Satire, Karikatur. 

Im Deutschen hat der Begriff Cartoon eher die Bedeutung „Witzzeichnung“ ohne politischen Inhalt, während Karikatur die Witzzeichnung beziehungsweise satirische Zeichnung mit politischem Inhalt meint.*


----------



## Alemanita

Tonerl said:


> *Im Deutschen hat der Begriff Cartoon eher die Bedeutung „Witzzeichnung“ ohne politischen Inhalt, während Karikatur die Witzzeichnung beziehungsweise satirische Zeichnung mit politischem Inhalt meint.*



Sehr gute und klare Definition!


----------



## Tonerl

*War für mich ganz einfach, nach Deiner tollen "Vorlage" !!!

LG*


----------

